# ATW Free Blend Protein Samples



## Marcus ATW (Mar 12, 2008)

All we ask is that you agree to do a review after we send you your choice of 5 samples. Please select 5 flavors along with name and address. After you reply to the thread email your info to marc@allthewhey.com. Limited to the first 10 that respond. Thank you in advance,enjoy,
Chocolate
Vanilla
Strawberry
Peaches & Cream
Cinnamon Bun
Bannana
Orange 
Chocolate Mint
Chocolate Orange 
Pineapple


Marc Dell
Marcim - Free Shipping OR
Marcim12 - 12% discount


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 12, 2008)

Sure, I'll give them a shot.  Emailing you info.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 12, 2008)

Okay, I'm in.


----------



## KentDog (Mar 12, 2008)

I'll give it a go.

Vanilla
Strawberry
Peaches & Cream
Cinnamon Bun
Bannana
Orange

Have any changes been made to the ATW protein flavors?


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 12, 2008)

KentDog said:


> I'll give it a go.
> 
> *1.)*Vanilla
> *2.)*Strawberry
> ...


----------



## Marcus ATW (Mar 13, 2008)

*Kd*



KentDog said:


> I'll give it a go.
> 
> Vanilla
> Strawberry
> ...



Nope, we are actually working on some new ones.


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 13, 2008)

Marcus ATW said:


> Nope, we are actually working on some new ones.



Rocky Road.

Oreo.

Coffee

MOCHA

GO GO GO.


----------



## steuerwaldc (Mar 13, 2008)

I hope you guys make some new flavors. I've been ordering from All The Whey for a long time, well worth the price.

Chocolate
Peaches & Cream
Cinnamon Bun
Bannana
Orange 
Cinnamon Bun

If you still need them.


----------



## PappaD (Mar 13, 2008)

I'll take 

Chocolate
Vanilla
Strawberry
Peaches & Cream
Orange


----------



## majorpain (Mar 13, 2008)

Chocolate
Strawberry
Cinnamon Bun
Orange 
Pineapple


----------



## rks1969 (Mar 13, 2008)

sounds easy enough---I'll give 'em a try.

peaches & cream, pineapple, cinnamon bun, vanilla, chocolate


----------



## KentDog (Mar 14, 2008)

DaMayor said:


>


lol, I noticed that later.


----------



## Sandi (Mar 15, 2008)

If I'm not to late    I'm in

Cinnamon Bun
Chocolate Mint
Pineapple
Peaches & Cream
Orange


----------



## nathanlowe (Mar 17, 2008)

Im in thanks.

Chocolate
Vanilla
Strawberry
Banana
Pineapple


----------



## cpush (Mar 25, 2008)

am I number 10?

Vanilla
Strawberry
Cinnamon Bun
Banana
Orange


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 25, 2008)

So did you want the reviews here or in email?


----------



## Marcus ATW (Mar 26, 2008)

On here would be great. Thanx


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 26, 2008)

The five I sampled were Chocolate, Chocolate Mint, Strawberry, Banana, and Vanilla.

Out of those five, my top three were Chocolate, Chocolate Mint, and Vanilla.  Banana and Strawberry were only ok, however they were not flavors that I would use on any regular basis.  The other three were top notch, and I will most likely be adding Chocolate Mint to the rotation that I normally used.

That said, I really think a mocha or oreo flavored protein might go over pretty well, but who knows.


----------



## rks1969 (Apr 22, 2008)

Sorry so long before getting back.
Flavors tried=peaches n cream, pineaaple, cinnamon bun, vanilla, chocolate.
 All had great taste, but the mixability of the pineapple wasn't to good. Stayed lumpy no matter how much shaken. 
All in all GREAT protein.


----------



## Marcus ATW (Apr 23, 2008)

*Dan*



danzik17 said:


> The five I sampled were Chocolate, Chocolate Mint, Strawberry, Banana, and Vanilla.
> 
> Out of those five, my top three were Chocolate, Chocolate Mint, and Vanilla.  Banana and Strawberry were only ok, however they were not flavors that I would use on any regular basis.  The other three were top notch, and I will most likely be adding Chocolate Mint to the rotation that I normally used.
> 
> That said, I really think a mocha or oreo flavored protein might go over pretty well, but who knows.


Thanx for the post


----------



## Marcus ATW (Apr 23, 2008)

*Rks*



rks1969 said:


> Sorry so long before getting back.
> Flavors tried=peaches n cream, pineaaple, cinnamon bun, vanilla, chocolate.
> All had great taste, but the mixability of the pineapple wasn't to good. Stayed lumpy no matter how much shaken.
> All in all GREAT protein.


Thanks for the post !!!


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 23, 2008)

Juuuuuust in case ;D

Chocolate
Strawberry
Peaches & Cream
Chocolate Mint
Pineapple


----------



## cpush (Apr 24, 2008)

First, I want to thank Marcus and ATW for the samples!

Here are the 5 I tried:
Banana, Vanilla, Strawberry, Orange, Cinnamon Bun

I tested each by mixing them into my oats- which is how I often consume my whey.  So, in order of deliciousness and mixability with oats, here they are ranked:

#1 - Strawberry
#2 - Cinnamon Bun
#3 - Banana
#4 - Orange
#5 - Vanilla

Strawberry was amazing, reminded me of oatmeal swirlers when I was a kid.  Cinnamon Bun was great as well, the name is definitely appropriate.  Banana and Orange were good, but I certainly couldn't handle them every day.  The Banana tasted especially accurate.  I'm just not a fan of the general flavors, not necessarily these specific proteins.  Lastly, I have to conclude with Vanilla.  I don't know what it was about the Vanilla, but it just wasn't very tasty; it wasn't horrible, but not my favorite.

Having said that, my all-time favorite is still Chocolate.  The Chocolate is just awesome and I eat it pretty much everyday.  Strawberry comes in a close second, but I think I can handle Chocolate on a more regular basis than Strawberry.

Again, thanks for the samples and I think I may be purchasing a tub of Strawberry in the near future!


----------



## Marcus ATW (Apr 25, 2008)

*Cpush*



cpush said:


> First, I want to thank Marcus and ATW for the samples!
> 
> Here are the 5 I tried:
> Banana, Vanilla, Strawberry, Orange, Cinnamon Bun
> ...



Thanx 4 the post!!!


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks to Marcus and ATW for the samples!

First, I want to thank Marcus and ATW for the samples!
Here are the ones I've tried
Cinnamon Bun, Chocolate Orange, Chocolate Mint, Strawberry, and Peaches in Cream

I mixed them with the directed 8oz of water and had them as part of a meal over the past couple days.

I ranked these according to how I liked the taste.
#1 - Strawberry
#2 - Chocolate Mint
#3 - Chocolate Orange
#4 - Cinnamon Bun
#5 - Peaches and Cream

The Strawberry by far was the best.  I wish I had thrown in some frozen strawberries with it - that would make an AWESOME smoothy.  Chocolate Mint was surprising - very minty yet not overpowering.  Chocolate Orange was pretty good too.  It reminded me of the chocolate orange candy I used to get in my christmas stocking.  Cinnamon Bun and Peaches and Cream were also good but I probably wouldn't go for them regularly.  Although the peaches and cream has potential for mixing some fruit in with it.

Thanks again for letting me try these out!  Definitely wanna get the strawberry.


----------



## PGHRam (Apr 29, 2008)

Marcus,

I'd like to try some samples if you still have some.  I'll send you an email.
Chocolate
Vanilla
Strawberry
Cinnamon Bun
Bannana

Thanks.


----------



## Marcus ATW (Apr 30, 2008)

*Nad*



nadirmg said:


> Thanks to Marcus and ATW for the samples!
> 
> First, I want to thank Marcus and ATW for the samples!
> Here are the ones I've tried
> ...


Thanx for the post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PGHRam (May 15, 2008)

Marcus,

Thanks for the samples.  Here is how I rate them for taste:

Strawberry
Vanilla
Peaches & Cream
Pineapple
Orange
Chocolate Orange
Chocolat Mint


----------



## Marcus ATW (May 16, 2008)

Thank You for the post!!!


----------

